# My Little Keeper



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Here is Leona now 11weeks, I am still a bit iffy on keeping her, but will give it more time


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> Here is Leona now 11weeks, I am still a bit iffy on keeping her, but will give it more time


She's a litle cutie!  Why are you iffy on keeping her? Is she not up to show standard? (Sorry - always been nosey!  )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww she is very cute,,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> She's a litle cutie!  Why are you iffy on keeping her? Is she not up to show standard? (Sorry - always been nosey!  )


You are not nosey She is up to Standard But I do not like her tail carriage at the moment. She is carrying it too far over her back for my liking


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> You are not nosey She is up to Standard But I do not like her tail carriage at the moment. She is carrying it too far over her back for my liking


Sorry if this sounds daft cos I know nowt about cresteds  - is it something that she can be trained not to do, or is it because it is set a little too high? (tail set too high sometimes happens with border collies)


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Sorry if this sounds daft cos I know nowt about cresteds  - is it something that she can be trained not to do, or is it because it is set a little too high? (tail set too high sometimes happens with border collies)


It does not appear to be set too high, she just carries it over more than I would like so continuing with training and will see what happens. My friends say I am obsessed with tails


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

She looks like a beauty to me, I am slowly falling in love with them, and I dont do ickle dogs, lol!! I was looking on epupz last night and I feel in love with a blue/white spotty one with white hair, hated its name though it was that blonde fella of XFactor or something Ryridan(sp?)

Emma x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> She looks like a beauty to me, I am slowly falling in love with them, and I dont do ickle dogs, lol!! I was looking on epupz last night and I feel in love with a blue/white spotty one with white hair, hated its name though it was that blonde fella of XFactor or something Ryridan(sp?)
> 
> Emma x


Yes I know the one you mean, puppy farmer no lessThanks for nice comment


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Clueless do you have to do anything with the coat? I have probably asked before but my brain isnt working today. I have heard my friend say she uses mens nose hair clippers and cleans the face, but what work needs to be done to get them show shape, sorry for being a pain.

Emma x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Clueless do you have to do anything with the coat? I have probably asked before but my brain isnt working today. I have heard my friend say she uses mens nose hair clippers and cleans the face, but what work needs to be done to get them show shape, sorry for being a pain.
> 
> Emma x


You are not a pain
The hairless have varying degrees of Hair. This can be from just a thin strip along the spine to full body covered with finer/ sparse hair than on Crest, feet and tail.
For showing it can be anything from a clipper being used to a wet shave or even the use of Veet.
They will all have face hair though, even a true hairless with hardly any body hair so they all need their faces clipped


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

So the more naked they are the better?

Whats the procedure during winter for them, well cooler weather wrap up warm and have a quick pee/poop and run back inside, lol!! I know my hairless piggies hate being cold and will find them huddled up next to a hairy pig to keep warm.

Emma x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

A True Hairless can lack in body and rear angulation so not necessary the better, although better as a pet as less shaving/ clipping. The hairy hairless are flashier in ring and tend to have a better conformation.
In the winter when out on a normal walk I use jumpers etc on them But tend to try and leave them off if going to a how as saves them doing the shaky bit in the ring


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

What a gorgeous Pup!
She's lovely


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

ooooooooo shes beautifull...luving the hair style lol.

keep herrr  u know ya wanna


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------

